
What is Spam? – Visualized | Search Engine Journal - zoowar
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/what-is-spam-visualized/25796/
======
JamesDB
So 35million emails led to 28 purchases. Got to wonder how much their
overheads are, presuming sending those emails is minuscule.

